
Issues – angular/angular AngularJS 2 Beta imminent - awjr
https://github.com/angular/angular/milestones/beta-00
======
awjr
Been watching this for a while and this looks promising:
[https://github.com/angular/angular/milestones](https://github.com/angular/angular/milestones)

